# n00b here ..



## Guest (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey there!
I got a snowboard for Christmas. One of those 40$ target boards, just wanted to get a feel for it. I've never previously skateboarded, ski'd or anything of the sort, so I'm a total n00b to the sport. But, I REALLY like it. I've only been once, but I plan to go atleast a few more times this season. What I'm on right now is a mere sled hill. So what I'm asking is for advice on what i can practice on a hill with no jumps or rails.
I made a video to show you basically what I'm working with. I'd appreciate any comments or advice.
YouTube - First Day Snowboarding

thanks,
H2


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

Ok, to be honest, you shouldn't be dealing with any kind of jumps or spins yet. You need to learn how to get down the hill with out falling. In the video, you just go straight-down the hill. This will not work for long, and will not teach you how to control the board. You need to learn how to CARVE. However, that might be hard to do with the board you have (if it does not have sharp edges, your going to have problems).


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah, I was gonna work on carving today but turns out my snow hill is now an ice hill, so I'm trying to find a more mellow slope in the area. (The hills were to steep and fast for a beginner to learn to carve, couldnt really tell by video angles though.)
Heres some pic of my board though, not quite sure if the edges are "sharp"


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

you basically have a glorified sled. to carve you need a real snowboard with metal edges.

not trying to be mean or anything but that thing just isnt going to get you very far...


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

welcome to this place


----------

